# Protein Pudding



## Slate23 (Oct 3, 2013)

2 Scoops Vanilla or Chocolate Isolate
2 Cups Fat Free Milk (will not set with soy)
1 is package of jello instant sugar free ( banana cream or cheesecake 
         works well with vanilla protein)
Whisk all ingredients together and Refridgerate for up to 2 days

Total Calories - 540 calories
Protein - 70 grams

I portion it in 4 servings with 135 cals and 20 g of protein


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks for sharing slate. I do the exact same thing with white chocolate sugar free fat free pudding. It's for those of us with a sweet tooth!  next time I make it, I'm going to try substituting milk with egg whites and see if it sets up. Would be nice because the egg whites are quadruple the protein.


----------



## jacked391 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds good magnus.


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah Magnus let me know how that works. I want to try unsweetened almond milk too. I don't mind the loss of some protein if I can completely get rid of the milk sugars.


----------



## gabe walker (Oct 4, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> 2 Scoops Vanilla or Chocolate Isolate
> 2 Cups Fat Free Milk (will not set with soy)
> 1 is package of jello instant sugar free ( banana cream or cheesecake
> works well with vanilla protein)
> ...



Wouldn't last 2 days much less 2 hours for me...


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Will do! May have to add a little geletin to help it set up.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 5, 2013)

Exactly Magnus. One tablespoon of plain gelatin 7 grams protein too..  
Which gives me the idea of dbolic ( choc dbol) frozen pudding bars on a stick I made during the summer.. Lol

Hey slate try coconut milk/vanilla pudding and whey . Slammin good..


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol Iron, you really need to start your own line of anabolic desserts.  They would be wildly popular! " Beast Eats Bakery!"


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 6, 2013)

I will try that Iron. It's always good to have something around the house to satisfy that sweet tooth craving.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 12, 2013)

I mix 2 scoops of chocolate whey isolate with:

225 grams NF Greek FAGE yogurt (~1 cup)
1 heaping Tablespoon Hershey cocoa
4-6 splenda packs

Mix that up, and then add a few squirts of Herhey's sugar free syrup on top. Place in fridge and I eat it for breakfast the next day.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 16, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> I mix 2 scoops of chocolate whey isolate with:
> 
> 225 grams NF Greek FAGE yogurt (~1 cup)
> 1 heaping Tablespoon Hershey cocoa
> ...


Ah, very similar to the mousse like snack I grabbed from Rich Piana.
I like to add hazelnut instant coffee (yessir) for texture and/or mint extract like a nice choco-mint grasshopper thing.  Wow, instantly started to experience a severe hunger while typing this. Holy crap. LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 17, 2013)

Turbobusa Loves Mint!  Lol..


----------



## joshck (Oct 23, 2013)

Haha dbol Hershey bar would be the shit


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 23, 2013)

We have to get ironbuilt on this!  He is the anabolic chocoholic!



joshck said:


> Haha dbol Hershey bar would be the shit


----------



## chaotichealth (May 24, 2014)

Thanks.  I'm doing to do this.  I tried it was brownies.  I just used protein powder instead of flour.  Willing to bet this will taste better though


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 24, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> We have to get ironbuilt on this!  He is the anabolic chocoholic!



I'm still waiting for my drol gummies


----------



## Magnus82 (May 24, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I'm still waiting for my drol gummy bears



Lol,  this year we are going trick-or-treating at IB's


----------



## Daniel11 (May 25, 2014)

These are some elaborate pudding recipes.  

Here's an easy one:

2 scoops Elite XT chocolate something protein powder. 

2 tablespoons MCT oil

1 serving creatine (unflavored, micronized)

Cold water - add slowly while mixing.  

Mix in bowl put in fridge


----------



## Daniel11 (May 25, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I'm still waiting for my drol gummies




When I finally get some more free time I am making DBOL Bears, Dyno-Drol and Winny Worms.   

Gonna be a full on candy store.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 25, 2014)

Keep some of us in mind lol. I wanna be the guy to show up at planet fit and start handing them out to the pizza and donut lovers lol. Jk I'll consume em myself


----------

